# Banjo bolt for Boxster caliper and MK4



## 18Twagen (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi everyone,
Does anyone know the correct banjo bolt that i need to hook up Porsche Boxster calipers to a MK4 brake line? Is it M10 x 1.0 or 1.25, 1.50 or something else?
thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 11, 2007)

M10 x 1.0
I just went and checked one of the ones we've got with our stainless braided lines


----------



## 18Twagen (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

thanks John!


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (18Twagen)*

Does anyone know the length. i may need to do to a hydrolic shop to get one. TIA


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (Turbo_Pumpkin)*

I don't know the length, but it is possible that the stock bolt will work. I think stock is the same as the Boxster.
I bought the bolts that ECS sells. I am waiting to do the brake install so I can't confirm anything yet.


----------

